# Techniques for big pond bass



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

I have been fishing a lot of ponds lately,, most the bass I have been catching are under 2 pounds.. I have seen some 5-7 pound monsters swimming around but they show no interest in my baits..

I have been throwing Senko's, spinnerbaits, jig n pig, and swimbaits.. 

just ordered some large 5 inch segmented swimbaits, gonna try those next..

any tips??


----------



## BuckeyeBassMan (Jun 8, 2004)

Lizards in the spring- ice off to post spawn. Top water in summer, spook in open water, frogs in weeds. I'd stick with the senko all year, they flat out catch fisg

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

BuckeyeBassMan said:


> Lizards in the spring- ice off to post spawn. Top water in summer, spook in open water, frogs in weeds. I'd stick with the senko all year, they flat out catch fisg
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


thanks for the tips..

I actually just ordered some frogs as well, might give them a try if they come in time.. I have still been seeing frogs and there are still weeds in most of the ponds I fish...


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Live Bluegill or live Shiner when it's colder.



Roscoe


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

UP-SIZE your bait, big fish usually like big bait. Try to find a 6" mag senko or 10 inch texas rigged ribbon tail. Think big!!!


----------



## Taco (Jan 4, 2009)

I know in my pond Fall means rattle traps and big worms texas rigged...not sure how that works other places but that's what pulls my big fish.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

as others have mentioned the senko is hard to beat. i dont use them because of my add though 

if the water temp is over 50 i would use smaller floating rapalas (3" but upsize the treble hooks) and smaller sized husky jerks if the water is fairly clear and cover is sparse. 
if you have lots of cover to work thru try the 4-5" fluke


----------

